# Dog kennel wire



## Luke0927 (Aug 1, 2014)

Figured this would be a good section for this, I bult me a new set of kennels and will be doing the front of them in wire.  I've got two beagles but also 3 bird dogs one is a climber and hard on wire.

I can get different types of fencing/wire at about wholesale.  Any recommendations will 12 1/2G heavy enough, maybe the 2x4 squares?

My issues is I have to order the wire don't really have a chance to see it in person first, like to see what you have used.

Thanks


----------



## BrowningRS (Aug 1, 2014)

Used the 2x4 wire and replaced in couple years. Built new kennels with 4x4 panels. Kinda like hog panels. Been up for 9 years. No problems.. Never had one get out and it still looks good.


----------



## epittman (Aug 1, 2014)

just used some 2x4 on climb this summer I don't thing they can tear that up like the welder 2x4 wire


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 1, 2014)

I had thought about the smaller hog panels need to check if I can get them the same was as I can the wire.  Also I can get 6' wire so that would make it a little easier too.


----------



## hog daddy (Aug 1, 2014)

I found some used chain link  fence best pen I ever made


----------



## Prorain (Aug 2, 2014)

Find you a Tractor Supply  they will have wire,panels whatever you need in any size you can think of.Good Luck


----------



## Nannyman (Aug 2, 2014)

Chain link is not that high. The hardware is. If you are goin to use other fence with wood posts and such just use chain link. Nail it to the posts. It's a no brainer.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 3, 2014)

I saw a popular bred Walker pup I wanted . He was $250 years ago. I traded$150 , a Nite light ,  a new $100  22 ultra light 22. and a deer dog for him.  That pup ran a deer first off, I caught him and straightened him out by hand.  He did it again and I caught him. Didn't help. Caught him the third time and know I got his attention. He did it again. Three strikes and you are OUT at my kennel. I had an uncle was a deer hunter so I traded him for a 100 ft roll of extra heavy duty  chain link 8 ft high. I think he lifted it off a job site but whatever. I would see him every Sunday at church and he would brag on that pup . One Sunday about Christmas he gave me a scowling look like I had cheated him.  He said that "no account dog went to treeing coons in the middle of the day" on a drive . Said he gave him to a coon hunter. ????? Now, our family are not the sharpest pencils, as you can tell.  But I still got a great 30'  x 25 pen nailed on the side of a dog feed shed 45 years later. It might last another 50yrs . So I guess I came out all right.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 3, 2014)

I've actually got a good bit of chain link, bird dogs tore them up, but it was when they were on those 10x10 all chain link pens....I have pressure treated set post and will be wood siding on sides and back.  Chain link stretched and tight just on the front might hold up OK.


----------



## specialk (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got some 2x4 weld wire that I got from a buddy who worked for atlantic steel when they were downtown! got to be at least 15 or more years old still going strong.  this held back coon dogs for years but now all I got is beagles....my second kennel is done with chain link nailed(staples) into treated posts. I would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 22, 2014)

I like the goat/sheep panels at tractor supply.they are about 60 bucks but they last forever.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 22, 2014)

Each of my beagles has their own 4x4 chain link pen on a 3 foot wooden frame , so far great for 8 years--- Got each of my 6-pens used and paid $75.00 for each Just simply look in peoples back yards and you will find them (Of Course ASK them FIRST or you could get )


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 24, 2014)

Use the chain link.  Just run a treated 2x4 along the ground and nail the bottom of the fencing to it, so that the dogs cant pull/push at it.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 26, 2014)

Dang! you call that chain link? Looks more like my mammas knitting to me.  Real chain link is real Pittsburg Steel  and half as big around as your little finger.  
Figure the perimeter, say 70 ft .  Then say you got 70 ft that you need to laydown a two foot wide inside barrier around that is 8 ft material. What that means is out of a hundred foot roll of real chain link, you need to uncorkskrew about ten eppisodes of 2 ft wide by 8 foot long segments of that good heavey duty chain link. That means you will only have 80 feet left . That means you can build a two foot wide gate with some left over.  See what I mean? Lay those two foot wide pieces on the ground. Attached by tie wire. By the time the tie wire rusts out, the dogs will have forgot how to dig. They will have buried the two foot wide pieces on their on by then and their offspring will be confused for generations to come.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

My back yard is fenced in with chain link.  Got one walk through gate & one drive through gate.  Wife & I are thinking about taking it down, would probably make someone a cheap alternative to fencing in their own yard or building kennels.  If anyone nearby or semi close wants to come see it, pm me.  Not looking to rake anyone over the coals about this fencing material, be good if we're going to have it removed and whoever wants it will take it down & give us a little money vs me scrapping it.  Might be worth taking a look at for someone.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 26, 2014)

I had two dogs that would climb chain link like a squirrel, didn't slow them down.  One climbed a 10 ft high kennel and got out, and into the road.

So if you're going to use chain link, and it's a big dog, look for the possibility of having to cover it.


----------



## MrBull (Sep 4, 2014)

Go to tractorsupply.com look at corral panels >>horse panels. These things are very heavy duty. That is what I am putting on my kennels. They are very expensive but you will only buy them one time. The dogs cannot tear them up. They are about $75 for a 16' long 5' high panel. You need bolt cutters or a grinder with a cutting wheel to cut them.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 4, 2014)

It will be covered, hopefully can finish in next couple weeks, been busy with other things, will be covered roof and sides wire only in the front with solid doors. 

My old pens were on woodend deck I tore that down and have a couple of temp 10x10 chain link pens and you can see what happens....those pens are junk dogs can tear right through them.  But I think some heavy duty chain link stapled on 4x4 post would be solid.  

This pen is 6' high, this is my oldest dog his legs are all bummed from climbing everything he cans stand on that like a high wire.  His old kennel I welded up out of angle iron and hog pannel to keep him in.

New pens are behind that.


----------

